# Anjou Mini



## sunshinesmilee

Hello!
Does anyone own an Anjou Mini? I am contemplating purchasing one in black and would love to know how you are enjoying yours or not.  Would love to see your mini or mod shots as well.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Love my mini Anjou!


----------



## Swanky

Love it!  How does the size compare to the other sizes?


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Swanky said:


> Love it!  How does the size compare to the other sizes?



Thank you Swanky!  Here are my 3 Goyard bags to compare below in next window. The mini is quite smaller, but so cute.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Here you go...Anjou is really soft with the leather inside.  St. Louis kind of droops.  Artois is more structured - as you know since you have the same bag, right!  I love my gray Artois!!


----------



## Swanky

Love them!


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Swanky said:


> Love them!


Thank you!!


----------



## lilone

sunshinesmilee said:


> View attachment 4796941
> 
> 
> Here you go...Anjou is really soft with the leather inside.  St. Louis kind of droops.  Artois is more structured - as you know since you have the same bag, right!  I love my gray Artois!!


Can you please tell what the price is on the mini Anjou in the US?  Thank you!


----------



## SpeedyJC

sunshinesmilee said:


> View attachment 4796456
> 
> 
> Love my mini Anjou!



That is so cute.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

lilone said:


> Can you please tell what the price is on the mini Anjou in the US?  Thank you!



Currently it is $1,915 for classic colors; special colors is more.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

SpeedyJC said:


> That is so cute.


Thank you!


----------



## Wozimom

Beautiful bags! I have the St Louis and Artois (grey also!) and contemplating on the Anjou Mini Black as well.

One question: how is the shoulder strap drop? Is it long enough to be carried on the shoulder sometimes?

TIA!



sunshinesmilee said:


> View attachment 4796941
> 
> 
> Here you go...Anjou is really soft with the leather inside.  St. Louis kind of droops.  Artois is more structured - as you know since you have the same bag, right!  I love my gray Artois!!


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Wozimom said:


> Beautiful bags! I have the St Louis and Artois (grey also!) and contemplating on the Anjou Mini Black as well.
> 
> One question: how is the shoulder strap drop? Is it long enough to be carried on the shoulder sometimes?
> 
> TIA!


Shoulder strap drop is long enough to fit on my shoulder.  I think if wearing a thicker jacket, it would be difficult to do so.


----------



## Sabrina96

@sunshinesmilee I love your collection! I've been researching the Anjou in the mini size as a potential bag for just the essentials. May I ask what accessory you looped on the strap of your Anjou? Is it a clochette? The yellow really pops against the bag beautifully


----------



## Wozimom

I got Anjou PM instead, after seeing how small the Mini Anjou is. I’m 5’7” and think it’ll look a bit silly wearing a tiny tote. However, I still think about Mini Anjou. 

@sunshinesmilee How are you liking your Mini Anjou after six months? My one worry is that it’s pretty shallow and things will fall out easily. 

Here’s my Anjou PM, with tassel from FEED Project.


----------



## sunshinesmilee

Thank you!  It’s a key holder


Sabrina96 said:


> @sunshinesmilee I love your collection! I've been researching the Anjou in the mini size as a potential bag for just the essentials. May I ask what accessory you looped on the strap of your Anjou? Is it a clochette? The yellow really pops against the bag beautifully


----------



## sunshinesmilee

I still love my mini!  It is quite small, but when I don’t want a tote sized bag, I liked the option of a smaller Goyard.  





Wozimom said:


> I got Anjou PM instead, after seeing how small the Mini Anjou is. I’m 5’7” and think it’ll look a bit silly wearing a tiny tote. However, I still think about Mini Anjou.
> 
> @sunshinesmilee How are you liking your Mini Anjou after six months? My one worry is that it’s pretty shallow and things will fall out easily.
> 
> Here’s my Anjou PM, with tassel from FEED Project.


----------



## fashunista9

Does anyone know the price of the anjou mini in special colors?


----------



## Wozimom

I inquired back in October and it was $2,490


----------



## yoshikitty

Hello! I am looking for a light insert for the Anjou mini, any suggestion?


----------



## Wozimom

yoshikitty said:


> Hello! I am looking for a light insert for the Anjou mini, any suggestion?



following!!


----------



## Sharona228

Looking forward to using my new Anjou mini!


----------



## suemb

sunshinesmilee said:


> Shoulder strap drop is long enough to fit on my shoulder.  I think if wearing a thicker jacket, it would be difficult to do so.


Is the strap drop the same as the St. Louis PM?


----------



## sunshinesmilee

suemb said:


> Is the strap drop the same as the St. Louis PM?


Hello! Just checked and they both seem to be the same drop.


----------



## katg519

Here’s my new Anjou Mini in navy from Paris.


----------

